# Help Creating Port from Gitorious



## tuaris (Oct 7, 2013)

I am trying to create a new port from a project hosted on gitorious.org.  I am not sure how to setup the distribution files location in the Makefile.  For example, with Github I would simply use the magic macro that was defined in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk.  I can't find one for Gitorious.


----------



## sossego (Oct 8, 2013)

You can email the ports mailing list, asking which use git to download their respective projects.

Gitorious usually requires registration. Am I right in concluding that you plan on using the standard `#git clone git.my.project` ?


----------

